# scarred lands campaign



## Sanackranib (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm looking for a couple more players for my 3e AD&D game set in the Scarred Lands. we meet bi-weekly (saturdays noon to midnight) in the Pasadena, CA area. if you are interested email me at jdv-cev@msn.com.

The group could REALLY use a Mage


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 25, 2002)

I know you feel San. I still need a mage and cleric. Course I'm getting both soon. 

Wish I could game with you, but seeing as we are on two different sides of the continent, might be tough.


----------

